# To Admin.



## marysol (Mar 12, 2002)

Granted, you have a nice place to visit.... but I'm only conjecturing here, when I say I won't be posting again, just wanted to clear up some things as others did. 
Just the same, I'd like to apologize to you, Momoreg.
Le deseo un buen día a usted!

M


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear Abby has always believed it to be prudent to be able to play well with others. She suggests that most of the really fun games require reasonable cooperation between the parties involved. 

She was thrilled to see the interesting cake decorators from another forum. What spice they could add to this lovely place! My dears, all of you may disagree with one another and discuss the differences in pastry philosophy. One needs only to remain in control of one's own behavior.

Dear Abby has enjoyed reading the disagreements among the great chefs here. Differing opinions are what make the forum so wonderful. All opinions are welcome even those of an eccentric non-chef like Dear Abby.

Dear Abby expresses the hope that all parties can find accomodation for the other's views. 

Abby


----------

